# Greetings from Poland!



## ctoma (Aug 9, 2011)

Jak się masz?


----------



## marv (May 6, 2016)

Hej, fajnie Cię poznać! Thats a pity we have that far from Warsaw to Aples :-( What are your favourite locations?

Sent from my SGP621 using Tapatalk


----------



## uriahpete (May 30, 2017)

For me Sella Ronda region is the best. So many slopes. But this year I was in Andora (Grandvalira) and this place is awesome too.


----------



## ctoma (Aug 9, 2011)

I'm American but of Polish heritage. I used almost all of the Polish I know in my first post in this thread... the other phrases I know are not appropriate in a snowboard forum.


----------



## uriahpete (May 30, 2017)

ctoma said:


> I'm American but of Polish heritage. I used almost all of the Polish I know in my first post in this thread... the other phrases I know are not appropriate in a snowboard forum.


Ok, I thought that maybe you used Google translator :smile:
U mnie wszystko w porządku (I'm fine).


----------



## Tatanka Head (Jan 13, 2014)

The Slovakian side of the Tatras isn't bad. Zakopane is a bit on the boring side, but it can be fun. My wife is from Poland, so I have a strange love for the country (geography, history, etc.).

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## uriahpete (May 30, 2017)

Tatanka Head said:


> The Slovakian side of the Tatras isn't bad. Zakopane is a bit on the boring side, but it can be fun. My wife is from Poland, so I have a strange love for the country (geography, history, etc.).
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


We had a decent mountains in Poland. In recent years a lot of money were invested into this whole resort infrastructure like lifts. The problem is that it is becoming very crowdy in biggest ski resorts during winter holidays and sometimes lack of snow is an issue.


----------



## Tatanka Head (Jan 13, 2014)

uriahpete said:


> We had a decent mountains in Poland. In recent years a lot of money were invested into this whole resort infrastructure like lifts. The problem is that it is becoming very crowdy in biggest ski resorts during winter holidays and sometimes lack of snow is an issue.


This year was a good year for polish snow. In Poland, I've only been to Zakopane and some local hills near Bielsko-B. Definitely crowded since I'm only there on big holidays... Still fun. 
Sleigh rides and vodka are the added bonus. I found the terrain in Slovakia to be a lot more fun and open. 

With that said, I had limited days this year due to the birth of my daughter. I can't wait until she is my excuse to get on the snow.



Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## uriahpete (May 30, 2017)

Tatanka Head said:


> This year was a good year for polish snow. In Poland, I've only been to Zakopane and some local hills near Bielsko-B. Definitely crowded since I'm only there on big holidays... Still fun.
> Sleigh rides and vodka are the added bonus. I found the terrain in Slovakia to be a lot more fun and open.
> 
> With that said, I had limited days this year due to the birth of my daughter. I can't wait until she is my excuse to get on the snow.
> ...


I heard that Slovakian part of Tatry mountains is nice, but I had never a chance to try it. By the way I've been once in Switzerland for snowboarding, if I remember it correctly the town was Lauterbrunnen or close to it in Jungfrau region. I had good memories from this trip. Your part of Alpes is great but the problem is that it is quite far from Poland and very expensive. That's why people more often choose Italy or Austria.


----------



## snowangel99 (Mar 11, 2016)

uriahpete said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm from Warsaw, Poland, snowboarding for 5 years. I'm riding mainly in Alpes.


Welcome! 

Sent from my SM-N910W8 using Tapatalk


----------

